# Conformation Class aka Party Time!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was at a conference last week, so wish I could have seen her being crazy. Silly girl.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Excellent work. Much easier atop refine current high spirits than deal with a timid dog.


----------

